# Zantedeschia aethiopica/Calla



## Brigitte (8. Dez. 2008)

Meine weisse __ Calla steht in einem grossen Topf im Gewächshaus zum überwintern. Seit dem einräumen Anfang November habe ich sie nicht mehr gegossen weil sie einziehen sollte. Aber bis auf wenige Blätter die ein wenig gelb wurden, treibt sie munter neue Blätter. Das Substrat ist schon ganz trocken, ein Holzstab steckt bis zum Boden in der Erde und wenn ich den rausziehe ist er unten kein bisschen mehr nass.
Wieso zieht die nicht ein? Schwächt das die Pflanze wenn sie jetzt immer noch neue Blätter macht? Soll ich sie eventuell wieder giessen oder beginnt sie dann schon im Winter zu blühen, was ich auf gar keinen Fall möchte?
So hat sie im letzten Sommer ausgesehen.
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Hallo Brigitte,

leider kann ich Dir zu der Calla gar nichts sagen.

Und Werner hat derzeit PC-Probleme, will aber irgendwie versuchen diese Woche wieder online zu kommen. 
Ich hoffe, Du bzw. Deine Calla kann so lange warten.


----------



## Psycho (21. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Hallo, ist zwar schon ein älterer Beitrag aber ich schreib mal was.

Ich habe meine Calla zusammen mit ein paar anderen Pflanzen in eine Zinkwanne getan,
ein paar Steine rein eine von einem Billigzimmerbrunnen die Pume mit Amphore und fertig war ein mini.

Der steht bei mir an der Terrassentür und hat mir den Winter verkürtzt.
Der Calla geht es super hat auch geblüht  jetzt weis ich nur nicht wann ich sie wieder raussetzten soll

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Hi Tobi,

raus in den Garten erst dann wenn keine Nachtfröste mehr zu erwarten sind (sonst wird das Laub nachts matschig)

MfG Frank


----------



## Psycho (23. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

prima danke.

wird ja bald so sein


----------



## goldfisch (23. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Hallo Brigitte,
bist Du sicher das es eine Z. aethiopica ist ?. Ich habe auch zwei unbekannte Zantedeschia von Madeira die im Winter blühen und nicht einziehen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Entschuldigung ,  Hallo Tobi,


goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Brigitte,
> bist Du sicher das es eine Z. aethiopica ist ?. Ich habe auch zwei unbekannte Zantedeschia von Madeira die im Winter blühen und nicht einziehen.
> mfg Jürgen


Die eingezogenen Zantschedia habe ich im Büroteich austreiben lassen. Bald kommen sie wieder in den großen.


----------



## Brigitte (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Was für einen Teich hast du denn in deinem Büro und wie hast du die Z. dort austreiben lassen?

Ich weiss nicht mit bestimmtheit welche weissen Callas ich habe, die in dem Topf habe ich als winzige Knollen aus England bekommen von einer Gärtnerin, die mir versprach es seien Z.ä. "Crowborough", weil nach diesen hatte ich gesucht, da sie anscheinend am frosthärtesten seien. Letzten Herbst habe ich sie ausgegraben und die Blätter abtrocknen lassen, tausende Brutknöllchen abgelesen und die dicksten Knollen behalten. Die habe ich anfang März wieder eingetopft und sie treiben jetzt aus. Ich möchte dass sie Anfang Sommer blühen und nicht wie vorher im Dez/Jan irgenwo im Gewächshaus wo ich sie nicht sehe. Die Blüte dauerte allerdings bis Mai, oder sogar Juni aber so genau weiss ich das nicht mehr.

Ich habe jetzt noch eine zweite, die Knolle habe ich aus Spanien mitgebracht, dort blühte sie im Frühling, was das für eine Sorte ist weiss ich auch nicht, aber sie ist schon uralt, denn ich bin 70 und die wächst dort im schattigen Innenhof meines Elternhauses und wurde von meiner Mutter gepflanzt als ich noch ein Kind war. Ich würde sie ja auch gerne hier auspflanzen, aber trotz Klimaerwärmung habe ich Angst, dass sie hier erfriert. Ausgepflanzt werden sie viel schöner als im Kübel.


----------



## goldfisch (25. März 2010)

*AW: Zantedeschia aethiopica/ Calla*

Hallo Brigitte,

gegen Jahreswechsel gab es in der Bucht Rerstbestände 3 verschiedene Modelle Heissner "Zimmerteiche", so zwischen 20 und 39 Euro. Das sind GFK-Becken in Felsenoptik zu 30,60 und 120 Liter. Bei den beiden grösseren ist ein "Wasserfall" eingebaut. Für den Sommer möchte ich für Hof oder Gewächshaus was bauen. Einen der mittleren habe ich erst mal im Büro aufgebaut, __ Bromelien mit __ Moos umwickelt dranngeklebt und dann Pflanzen welche Staunäse mögen reingestellt: Eine Schlauchpflanze, Taro und Zanteschedia. Da die Ränder überhängen sind noch 5 junge Rippenmolche als Krokodilersatz eingezogen. Die kommen dann wenn sie Grösse aufgeholt haben zu den grossen ins Freilandterraium.

Zanteschedia kultiviere ich auf  3 verschieden Weisen: Die normalen aethiopica aus Knollen  habe ich entweder ausgepflanzt (geht seit 6 Jahren gut) oder stelle sie Sommer im Topf ins Flachwasser. Im Herbst halte ich sie hell, trocken und frostfrei. Dann ziehen sie ein. Ich lasse den Topf dann vollständig eintrocknen. Wenn ich sie wieder warm stelle treiben sie aus. Wenn sie deutliche Blätter haben kommen sie wieder in den Teich. Die beiden aus Madeira ziehen nicht ein und blühen erst im Winter. Sie bilden auch keine Knolle sonder bleiben ein Rhizom. Im Sommer kommen sie ebenfalls in den Teich. Sonst ist ihnen egal ob ich sie kühl oder warm überwintere.

Frosthart bezieht sich glaube ich nicht auf die Blätter. Die können allenfalls etwas Raureif ab. In meinen englischen Gartenbuch steht auch was von im Wasser überwintern. Das habe ich mal mit je einer Baumarktknolle, sowohl im Teich als auch im Aquaruim versucht. Beide Knollen sind verfault.

Die alte Knolle würde ich auch nicht riskieren

mfg Jürgen


----------

